
Write your passwords down - shawndumas
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/12/write-your-passwords-down.html#
======
pwg
Or use Password Gorilla: <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>

And then you don't have type the random cryptic passwords you should use. It
will copy them to the clipboard so you can paste them into the website's
login/password boxes.

~~~
bentruyman
Does it clear out the clipboard after a certain timeout? This is why I like
browser extensions to handle autofilling my passwords.

